# How many Bricks in 1 wheelbarrow?



## NickUC (Mar 29, 2009)

I have seen 132 standard commons


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Try it with metric brick....:whistling...:clap:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

There used to be something called a material cart. It was basically a wheelbarrow carriage with a flatbed and a wall on the front instead of a tub. This way there was no curve. You could just stack them on and the front would keep them from tipping forward. No sides.

Could probably load 50% more. Faster to load and unload with forks.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Nick,
I put my brick on the wall, not in a wheel barrow. 

Welcome to CT! Lots to learn and poke a little fun at the same time.


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

I have stacked 20 or so 8 in blocks in a wheelbarrow .


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm always a few bricks
shy of a load. :laughing:


----------



## Vaultboy (Apr 28, 2009)

20 8in block?!?! [email protected]! I think the most I ever did was 12 or 13. Now we use a forklift and I got spoiled :001_tongue:. Most brick I think was 100.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i seen a guy pick up 6 8 inch block with just his two hands.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> i seen a guy pick up 6 8 inch block with just his two hands.


Now that i would like to see


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

he laid three of them end to end tight,stacked three more on top.put his hands on both ends and held them in tight and raised them off the ground about 2 foot.:thumbup:


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

john5mt said:


> Now that i would like to see


You make two stacks of three then reach down inside the cells and get a good grip underneath the middle web with each hand. I don't think my arms are long enough though.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

On my jobs we don't load to many bricks, so the wheel barrel it is light enough for equal employment opportunity workers can push it. :thumbsup:


----------

